# Suse Software installieren



## wachteldonk (25. Januar 2008)

unter kubuntu gibts da ja das apt-get install. wie kann ich unter suse sowas installieren. ich brauche unrar um ein paket zu entpacken


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (25. Januar 2008)

Hi,

yast -> Software installieren/löschen

Apt gibt's aber auch unter SUSE.

LG


----------



## wachteldonk (25. Januar 2008)

auf apt reagiert er nicht

wie komme ich den an etwas mit dem ich rar dateien entpacken kann? unrar hat er in seinen sourcen nicht


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (26. Januar 2008)

Hi,

apt kannst Du nachinstallieren. Schau hier.
welche SUSE-Version hast Du? Also bei mir (10.2) ist unrar dabei.

LG


----------



## Gunah (28. Januar 2008)

guckst du hier:
http://de.opensuse.org/APT 

meine aber du kannst die auch per yast installieren also APT

einfach mal probieren yast install apt

kann leider nicht sagen ob das geht, weil nutze seit 9.3 kein SuSE mehr nur noch gentoo und Debian


----------

